# Pareri rosa fantacalcio a 8, modificatore di difesa e imbattibilità



## Ragnet_7 (14 Settembre 2017)

Allison
Skorupsky
Sportiello

Benatia
Andreolli
Ceccherini
Danilo
Hertaux
Howedes
Koulibaly
Romagnoli

Viviani
Calhanoglu
Di Francesco
Douglas Costa
Eysseric
F.Anderson
Parolo
Jankto

Dzeko
Schick
Papu Gomez
Caprari
Iemmello
Perica

Per i portieri ho uno scambio in corso Sportiello-Berisha , visto che Atalanta e Roma si alternano meglio casa-fuori casa rispetto a Roma e Fiorentina. Non sono pienamento soddisfatto, che ne pensate?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2017)

Assolutamente sì allo scambio Berisha-Sportiello. Per quanto riguarda la rosa, vediamo:

Centrocampo: 
Jankto ti garantirà almeno 6/7 goal, secondo me, e anche Di Francesco altri 6/7, probabilmente; per il resto hai Costa e Anderson che segnano pochino, ma mettendoli sempre titolari, magari... più la scommessa Calhanoglu. 

Attacco: Dzeko e Gomez dovrebbero garantirti la doppia cifra, poi il nulla. 

Certo, bisognerebbe vedere le altre rose, ma mi sembra una buona squadra, anche se non credo sia in grado di farti vincere il fanta; il podio, quello sì, anche se, ripeto, servirebbe conoscere gli avversari.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Assolutamente sì allo scambio Berisha-Sportiello. Per quanto riguarda la rosa, vediamo:
> 
> Centrocampo:
> Jankto ti garantirà almeno 6/7 goal, secondo me, e anche Di Francesco altri 6/7, probabilmente; per il resto hai Costa e Anderson che segnano pochino, ma mettendoli sempre titolari, magari... più la scommessa Calhanoglu.
> ...



Quindi a Schick non dai proprio credito? Io penso che il ragazzo abbia un grande talento e 7-8 goal li mette in ciabatte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Quindi a Schick non dai proprio credito? Io penso che il ragazzo abbia un grande talento e *7-8 goal li mette in ciabatte*.


Perché no, ma in che modo? Se parte titolare, ok, lo metti anche tu (col rischio che subentri Dzeko e segni, perdendo i suoi goal), ma se parte dalla panchina e segna dalla panchina? In quel caso avrai messo Dzeko e avrai perso i suoi goal: questo, secondo me, è lo svantaggio delle rotazioni. Al limite puoi schierare sempre Shick e Dzeko, con Gomez e chi gioca tra Iemmello, Caprari e Perica in panchina per non perdere voto.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Settembre 2017)

in difesa ti manca qualche terzino che segni o faccia tanti assist.. alex sandro, i nostri, kolarov, ghoulam..


----------

